# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Planta para pimiento

## Jack Jimenez Pereda

ESTIMADOS BUEN DIA: 
NECESITAMOS INSTALAR UNA PLANTA COMPLETA PARA PROCESO DE PIMIENTO PIQUILLO, CONTAMOS YA CON PARTE DE LAS INSTALACIONES (INFRAESTRUCTURA Y OBRAS CIVILES). SI ALGUIEN NOS PUEDE HACER LLEGAR POR ESTE MEDIO UNA COTIZACION DE TODA LA MAQUINARIA Y EQUIPOS NECESARIOS PARA HECHARLA A ANDAR, O EN QUIEN NOS PUEDA DAR UN ALCANCE DE LAS MISMAS (CON CARACTERISTICAS) QUE SE NECESITARIAN.
LA PRODUCCION SEMANAL, ESTARIAMOS HABLANDO ENTRE 15TN y 20TN SEMANALES. 
SALUDOS CORDIALES 
ATTE 
JACK JIMPER JIMPERJONTER05@GMAIL.COMTemas similares: Que atender nuestra planta ? ---lampara LED para planta Artículo: Senasa levanta suspensión de emisión de permisos para importar semillas de pimiento de España Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Senasa autoriza permisos para importar semillas de pimiento de España

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Jack: 
¿Ya te contactaste con las empresas proveedoras de maquinaria para el procesamiento de alimentos? Probablemente ellos te pueden decir más o menos qué es lo que necesitarías para procesar pimiento piquillo. Además, ¿sería bueno saber qué proceso le piensas aplicar al producto o cuál va a ser el producto final, para saber bien qué es lo que vas a necesitar? 
Creo que un buen punto de partida sería que converses primero con los proveedores, para que después compartas esa información y te ayudemos a tomar una decisión sobre los que te han propuesto. Me parece que ellos son los especialista que te podrían asesorar para la elaboración de la planta. 
Mantenmos informados sobre el avance del proyecto para ver si podemos colaborar con algunas ideas. 
Saludos

----------

